# Shimano compact chainrings fit FSA cranks?



## Clevor

Will Shimano 50/34 compact chainrings fit FSA crank spiders with same 110 BCM bolt circle? I thought I read somewhere that Shimano rings only fit Shimano cranks? Maybe they were talking Dura Ace chainrings?

I am thinking the 50/34 chainrings on the Ultegra SL series of cranks, something lightweight.


----------



## DaveT

Clevor said:


> Will Shimano 50/34 compact chainrings fit FSA crank spiders with same 110 BCM bolt circle? I thought I read somewhere that Shimano rings only fit Shimano cranks? Maybe they were talking Dura Ace chainrings?
> 
> I am thinking the 50/34 chainrings on the Ultegra SL series of cranks, something lightweight.


Yup. A 110 BCD is the same for Shimano, FSA, TA, etc.


----------



## Bruce372

i actually put some FSA chainrings (36, 46) on my ultegra SL compact crankset! i have the chainrings spare.


----------



## Clevor

Not that you would want to do that due to the cost, but I heard you can't put Dura Ace 7800 chainrings on say, an FSA crank. Can anyone debunk this?

I just bought a used Stella Azzurra compact crank for a Mapei theme build on my 2010 EPS, and the rings are worn a bit. I figure for optimum shifting, I'm replacing the rings with Ultegra rather than FSA, since I'm running all Shimano. I like the computer-designed tooth profile on Shimano cranks (Dura Ace for sure anyway) to maximize shifting efficiency. But I'm not sure the Shimano compact chainrings have all that arcane a tooth profile. The middle chainring on a Dura Ace 7803 triple crank is a bewildering work of art, but that's because the granny ring needs to upshift to it. The same with a DA 7800 53 ring. I can't install DA compact rings since they never made one for the 7800 series and the 7900 won't fit.

I have an R700 crank and the two rings look pretty simple to me, like FSA and Campy compact rings, but then it's a low end crank.


----------



## DaveT

Clevor said:


> Not that you would want to do that due to the cost, but I heard you can't put Dura Ace 7800 chainrings on say, an FSA crank. Can anyone debunk this?
> 
> I just bought a used Stella Azzurra compact crank for a Mapei theme build on my 2010 EPS, and the rings are worn a bit. I figure for optimum shifting, I'm replacing the rings with Ultegra rather than FSA, since I'm running all Shimano. I like the computer-designed tooth profile on Shimano cranks (Dura Ace for sure anyway) to maximize shifting efficiency. But I'm not sure the Shimano compact chainrings have all that arcane a tooth profile. The middle chainring on a Dura Ace 7803 triple crank is a bewildering work of art, but that's because the granny ring needs to upshift to it. The same with a DA 7800 53 ring. I can't install DA compact rings since they never made one for the 7800 series and the 7900 won't fit.
> 
> I have an R700 crank and the two rings look pretty simple to me, like FSA and Campy compact rings, but then it's a low end crank.


If I'm reading your post correctly, you have a compact crank that you want to put Shimano compact chainrings on, correct? If so, any 110BCD Shimano 10-speed chainrings will work with the exception of the new 6750 (Ultegra) and 7950 (Dura Ace) rings. The Ultegra 6650 compact rings are a work of art and would work perfectly on your Stella crankarms. They are as well engineered as the Dura Ace chain rings you think so highly of. The chainrings from your R700 compact crankset will work on your cranks too.

Dura Ace 7800 chainrings didn't come in a 110BCD, just in the 'traditional' 130BCD and wouldn't fit an FSA crank with a 110BCD bolt pattern.

Anyway, for a great looking set of chainrings that shifts with Shimano perfection, look for a set of the Ultegra 6650 chainrings.


----------



## Clevor

DaveT said:


> If I'm reading your post correctly, you have a compact crank that you want to put Shimano compact chainrings on, correct? If so, any 110BCD Shimano 10-speed chainrings will work with the exception of the new 6750 (Ultegra) and 7950 (Dura Ace) rings. The Ultegra 6650 compact rings are a work of art and would work perfectly on your Stella crankarms. They are as well engineered as the Dura Ace chain rings you think so highly of. The chainrings from your R700 compact crankset will work on your cranks too.
> 
> Dura Ace 7800 chainrings didn't come in a 110BCD, just in the 'traditional' 130BCD and wouldn't fit an FSA crank with a 110BCD bolt pattern.
> 
> Anyway, for a great looking set of chainrings that shifts with Shimano perfection, look for a set of the Ultegra 6650 chainrings.


Thanks for narrowing it down to a specific set of Ultegra rings. Actually those black rings match the Stella Azzurra crank very well and it will give it a rather unique look compared to the FSA rings it came with. The Stella Azzurra cranks were actually FSA Pro Team Carbons made in Taiwan, but they came with a $500 price tag because everybody thought they were made in Italy .


----------

